# Besprechunganfragen aus MS Outlook 2007 kompatibel zu Windows Live Mail



## keks1984 (8. April 2010)

Hallo @all, 

ich nutze geschäftlich den MS Outlook 2007 und privat Windows Live Mail und würde nun gerne wissen ob es irgendwie möglich ist, durch bestimmte Features, diese beiden kompatbel zu machen. Sprich mein Problem ist dass wenn ich von MS Outlook einen Termin zum Windows Live Mail schicke mir das nicht richtig angezeigt wird und ich diesen auch nicht bestätigen oder in den Windows Live Kalender eintragen kann. 

Das ist jetzt nicht lebensnotwendig aber wäre doch schon recht gut.  

LG


----------

